
New NASA Mission Will Fly Titan's Frigid Skies to Search for Life's Beginnings - dsr12
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/new-nasa-mission-will-fly-titans-frigid-skies-to-search-for-lifes-beginnings/
======
tropo
You could probably do a jet engine, with the fuel and oxidizer sources
switched. The aircraft would have oxidizer tanks, not fuel tanks.

------
Rebelgecko
Titan is a really intriguing place, and I'm glad that NASA will be returning.
Too bad it won't be for another 15 years

